# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.2.4 More Balong Models Added +CalcNCK

## mohamed73

*  Hi  Everyone, We proudly present a new update related to more Huawei  Balong-Hisi Phones, only possible with hard work and constantly  development for our dear users,  we just pay attention to  customers  requests... This time we present new models added to our previous  Update... Totally Free, No packs, No activations, Just Improvements for our Customers....  This Time we add new Models Balong-Hisi Brand: 
Huawei Balong-Hisi Phones**
-------------------------------- Huawei H30-L01 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
Huawei H30-L02 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
Huawei P6 S-U00 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
Huawei P6 S-U06 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair) 
-------------------------------- **Balong Dual IMEI Models are not supported yet** 
And as Extra-Gift for our dear customers we add the following models for NCK Calculation by IMEI  Added to Huawei Calculator: 
Huawei F316 Fixed Terminal
Huawei F361 Fixed Terminal
Huawei G3621
Huawei G3621L
Huawei G3622
Huawei G5520
Huawei G5521
Huawei Y511-U00
Huawei Y511-U10
Huawei Y511-U30
Huawei Y511-U251      DISCLAIMER:
-------------------------- The change     IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective     of repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the  IMEI/MEID,    changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on  their own    responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to  misuse of this    software.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * Update dongle is Required  * *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT
1- @lifegood8 -> 10 FREE Credits
2- @danisss -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @FFX -> 5 FREE Credits
4- @alishams123 -> 5 FREE Credits
5- @helpinterchange -> 5 FREE Credits  *Please Contact US**!!!*  Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ Module*, and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*  *Best Regards
zZKey-Team*

----------

